

Floppy Drive Reverb. Recording Analog Audio on Floppy Disks - ilkhd2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xpr7B-7BFP4&feature=related

======
sethg
When I saw the title, I recalled the sounds that the old Apple floppy drives
would make: when you booted them up you could hear the chunka-chunka-chunka as
the stepper motor pushed the head all the way to the outer track, and then a
little scraping noise when (after the rest of the driver had been read off the
outer track) the head moved to the center track to read the directory. And the
farting noise it made before the console beeped and said “I/O ERROR”... those
were the days... kids today, they don’t know what it was like....

------
z8000
Well, now I know how the Cocteau Twins made their sounds in the 80s!

